# HOW-TO PC formatieren



## AxVenox (1. August 2005)

Hi,

ich habe schon des öfteren meine Festplatte formatiert, aber ein System habe ich dabei nie wirklich.

Des Weiteren habe ich auch noch nie mit Backup´s von Laufwerken gearbeitet.....

Bräuchte jetzt mal so eine Art Leitfaden bzw. How-To, wie man beim Formatieren am sinnvollsten vorgehen sollte.

Falls ihr noch einige Angaben braucht nur Fragen.

Danke im voraus
Ax


----------



## aquila (1. August 2005)

Hier gibt es nicht viel zu erklären:

1. Boot-Reihenfolge in Bios umstellen - Boot from CDROM
2. CD-ROM einlegen und über die Installationsrutine weiterführende Tätigkeiten durchführen

Ich glaube jedoch nicht das, dass jetzt deine Frage beantwortet, jedoch weiß ich auch nicht was du da für ein HOW-TO haben willst!?


----------



## thecamillo (1. August 2005)

Diese Vorgehendweise nur für Microsoft Produkte
1. Eine BetriebsystemSoftware wäre von Vorteil
2. Du solltest alle Treiber von Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Controller, und was weis derrTeufel noch alles haben.
3. geh ins BIOS und stell deine first (1.) Bootseqence auf CD ROM
4. leg eine Startdiskette ins DiskettenLW ein, welche mit denm Proggi S0Kill.exe ausgestattet ist!
5. Du bootest ganz normal von Diskette führst die S0Kill.exe aus (Löscht den MasterbootRecord)  auch mit format c: /mbr
6. MBR gekillt -> Disekette raus und neu booten, diesmal aber mit der BetriebsystemSoftware im CD ROM
7. Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen
8. Viel Zeit nehmen (hät ich vielleicht früher sagen sollen hehe)
9. Jetzt kommst du in die unter Fachleuten genannte "Hoffen und Bangen Phase"
10. OK Betriebsystem ist da und alle Treiber installiert und jetzt nur noch die Software die so drauf soll, je nach System und Software von der InstallZeit variabel!

cu thecamillo


----------



## AxVenox (1. August 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Vorgehendweise nur für Microsoft Produkte
> 1. Eine BetriebsystemSoftware wäre von Vorteil
> 2. Du solltest alle Treiber von Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Controller, und was weis derrTeufel noch alles haben.
> 3. geh ins BIOS und stell deine first (1.) Bootseqence auf CD ROM
> ...



1) Wo bekomme ich eine solche Startdiskette mit der S0Kill.exe her?
2) Was bewirkt es, das der MasterbootRecord gelöscht wird?
3) Ihr habt mich glaube ich falsch verstanden

Die reine Installationsroutine hab ich schon oft durchgeführt.

Mich interessieren eher solche Sachen wie:

- FAT32 oder NTFS und warum
- dann wie ich meine beiden Festplatten am besten Partitionieren soll (nicht wie, sondern die Größe und Anzahl von Laufwerken) 
- Wann und Womit man am sinnvollsten ein Backup von welchem Laufwerk erstellt
- Welche Programme sollen auf welche Partition
- Welche Tools bzw- Programme sollte man unbedingt haben

usw. usf.

Danke


----------



## Radhad (1. August 2005)

*hände reib* Das ist mal was für mich 

Also, NTFS solltest du auswählen, da es viele vorteile gegenüber FAT32 hat. Neben der Clustergröße von 512 KB können (falls erforderlich) NTFS-Zugriffsberechtigungen gesetzt werden. Für einen Privatanwender zwar nicht so wichtig, aber eine gute Erweiterung. Die Clustergröße ist aber uach für Privatanwender besser zu verwenden.

Wie groß ist denn deine Festplatte?
Meine Festplatte hat 160 GB (Herstellerangabe) speicherplatz, und habe sie ca. so eingeteilt:
C: 20 GB Windows & Programme
D: 40 GB Games
E: 40 GB Software Installationen, Treiber, Downloads
F: 40 GB Filme & Musik
G: 20 GB Privates

Allerdings hab ich das meinem Nutzungsverhalten angepasst. Bald soll da noch ne 250er Platte rein, dann bau ich das alles auch wieder um 


Backups brauchst du bei Partionen nicht unbedingt. Meine Lösung zeigt eigentlich, dass alle Betriebssystem abhängigen Sachen auf C:\ liegen. Games zähle ich mal net dazu, die fliegen eh alle paar Wochen vonner Platte  Ich würde dir eine Software wie Norton Ghost empfehlen und nachdem du alle Windows, alle Treiber und jede Software die du brauchst, installiert hast, ein Image machen und auf einer anderen Partiiton speichern. Vorteil: Betriebssystem so wiederherstellen, wie du es brauchst, dauert dann nur ~15 - 20 min. statt 2 oder mehr Stunden.


Welche Programme wo würd ich mich nur dran halten, Windows und installierte Software (keine Games) auf einer Partition zu installieren.


Wichtige Programme sind ein Office Suite (Microsoft Office, Open Office oder so), WinAmp für Musik, Antiviren Programm (Kaspersky, Antivir oder so), Firewall wie Agnitum Outpost, VideoLAN für Filme, Windows Commander als besserer Explorer ... kommt halt auf den eigenen Geschmack drauf an, was man für Software nutzt.


----------



## octo124 (1. August 2005)

Der Threadersteller meint das doch garantiert anders *gg*
Wenn ihm der Drang zum Formatieren kommt, PC mit CD starten, ab in die Disco, Strand etc. und nach Eintreffen zu Hause begrüsst ihn ein fertiges BS + Programme.

Das ganze nennt sich Slipstream-CD:
http://www.windows-unattended.de/
http://www.heisig-it.de/unattended1.htm
http://www.xp-iso-builder.de/index.php?id=44

Rest richtet sich danach, welche Progs dann noch installiert werden sollen, kann sich dann auch zur DVD mausern.

Danach ist der Einsatz von TrueImage8 bzw. Ghost9 angeraten, kommende Änderungen per incrementuelle Backups.


----------



## aquila (2. August 2005)

Backup außer Acht lassen, denke ich ist ein Blödsinn... Wenn die Festplatte kaputt ist kann dir eine Partition auch nicht helfen. Deshalb würde ich dir Empfehlen hin und wieder eine SicherungsCDROM/DVD zu brennen.
Oder du baust dir eine 2. Festplatte ein und kopierst deine Daten von der anderen Festplatte mittels einer Batchdatei regelmäßig rüber.

@octo124
Unattended ist ein spannendes Thema wollte mich schon lange beschäftigen damit, aber ich komm nie dazu. Vielleicht ja diesmal...


----------



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Festplatte hat 160 GB (Herstellerangabe) speicherplatz, und habe sie ca. so eingeteilt:
> C: 20 GB Windows & Programme
> D: 40 GB Games
> E: 40 GB Software Installationen, Treiber, Downloads
> ...



@Threadhersteller

Kleiner Tip von jemanden der es fertig gebracht hat sein SchissSystem so weitgehenst zu optimieren, dass eine 98%ige Rundumperformance gewährleistet ist:

Spar Dir bitte Partitionen! Die ziehen nur deine Leseleistung runter sprich Deine Festplattenzugriffszeit erhöht sich und die Platte Fragmentiert schneller!

Ich hingegen mach das mit der partitioniererei schon gar nicht mehr, macht im Grunde wennde mal drüber nachdenkst keinen Sinn, denn die 250 Gig HDs sind nicht mehr so teuer!

Mein System ist wie folgt aufgebaut!

LW C: = 1x IBM 80 GiG HDD für Windows & Programme (Platte als FAT32)
LW D: = 1x IBM 400 GiG HDD für C4D, 3DSMax (Animationen etc. Platte als NTFS)
LW E: = 1x IBM 200 GiG HDD für Games, Musicfiles etc. Auslagerung (Platte als FAT32)

Leider konnte ich mir nur Standard Platten leisten (7.200 RPMs), da die 10kler immer noch recht kostenintensiv sind! Kommt Zeit kommt Geld! 

cu thecamillo


----------



## AxVenox (2. August 2005)

Zur Info:

Ich hab momentan eine 20GB und eine 160GB Festplatte eingebaut.

Ich glaube die Info hätte ich vorher geben sollen, oder?


----------



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

Passt schon!

Mach doch die 20 Gig Platte als LW C: und die 160er Platte als LW D: ohne Partitionsgedöns!

cu thec.


----------



## Radhad (2. August 2005)

Naja, die 20 GB Platte ist vielleicht bissl langsam, außer du legst die Auslagerungsdatei auf die 160er, damit das System ein bissl schneller lübbt, aber booten wäre trotzdem recht lahm...

@thecamillo: Kann das ein Programm evtl. mitschneiden? Würd mir das gerne mal näher anschauen.


----------

